# Sunroof Woes, and Fender Removal



## dasfinc (May 11, 2007)

Two things I'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out on my 2001 allroad:

1) When I bought the car, the sunroof was all kinds of wonky it would open a bit, but then return to a non open or closed position, wouldn't slide all the way back, Etc.

I did the reset procedure (maybe incorrectly?), and now all it will do is from closed, if I select any setting (even full open), all it does is tilt up, then tilt down to closed. 

Suggestions? I swapped the switch out with another from a Junkyard and the issue persists.

2) I'm trying to remove the pass side front fender (bent up), and I cannot figure out how to get to the bolts along the bottom of the fender just in front of the door.


----------

